# Word 2007: Automatische Kopfzeile macht Probleme



## multimolti (7. März 2009)

Hallo!

Ich bin grade dabei, meine Facharbeit zu schreiben, aber Word macht mir jetzt Probleme. Ich habe eine automatische Kopfzeile einfügen lassen (Theme "Bewegung"), die mir auf jede Seite oben rechts Seitenzahlen und den aktuellen Abschnitt druckt, und in die ich dann noch meine restlichen Metadaten (Titel, Autor) reinschreiben kann.
Das Funktioniert soweit super, aber 2 Sachen wollen nicht so richtig:

Beim Literaturverzeichnis wird oben rechts ein "<" in der Kopfzeile angezeigt, ich habe keine Ahnung warum. Da dieser Eintrag aber dynamisch durch ein Feld generiert wird, kann ich das "<" auch nicht löschen!
Die ersten paar Seiten, also Abstract, Vorwort und Inhaltsverzeichnis haben alle oben rechts den Eintrag vom ersten Abschnitt, der aber erst danach kommt. Wie kann ich da entweder alles leer lassen oder manuell was hinschreiben?

Hier noch mal Screenshots, damit ihr wisst was ich meine!


----------



## multimolti (12. März 2009)

Bitte helft mir, es ist wichtig für die Facharbeit!


----------

